# Elite bows.



## camocat (Dec 31, 2009)

Just wanted some feedback is eveybody that owns a elite impressed with the bows any issues.Shot a elite hunter on sat at local shop was very impressed one of the smoothest bows ive ever shot.Thanks for any insight very interested in purchasing.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

I like my 3 Elites alot. I started with the Z28, bought a faster GT500, and then bought a new Answer. All 3 are excellent bows. You won't regret buying one. Smooth, quiet, and fast! And the best company and warranty in the business.



camocat said:


> Just wanted some feedback is eveybody that owns a elite impressed with the bows any issues.Shot a elite hunter on sat at local shop was very impressed one of the smoothest bows ive ever shot.Thanks for any insight very interested in purchasing.


----------



## Mrhappyface007 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just bought a new Elite Answer. I haven't bought a new bow in about 7 years. I went to alot of archery shops just shooting the different manufacture's bows.
I bought the Elite


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just went to an Answer also... couldn't be happier!


----------



## camocat (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys for the replys im doing the same keep all of the media hype out of it and fine the bow thats right for me.Very impressed with the warranty and overall quality of bow.


----------



## jbehredt (Aug 9, 2010)

I made the rounds for two weeks waiting for the insanity to show up. Shot everything I could. Strother, bear, prime, pse, martin and even my beloved Hoyt. I'm sitting here trying to decide if I should order an answer or pulse. They were 1 and 2 after the dust settled.


----------



## humpelec (Oct 29, 2011)

love my z28.... the smooth draw. and easyyyy to draw is what got me to buy this. the bow is great. can hold it back all day long


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

did the same thing went to severeal shops ,shot a ton of bows .in the end walked out the door with the answer .Dead in hand fast liller designs and overall a great bow .Go with the answer.you wont regret it .


----------



## Dave926 (Oct 27, 2007)

Have a 2008.5 GT-500 and a 10 Z-28 and want the Answer. Both are great bows and I have no doubt that the Answer is a great bow too. My problem is I want to keep them all. Can't bring myself to sell one.


----------



## Jason419 (Jan 29, 2011)

i have a gt500 all i can say is i went and shot one and then went and bought one what an awesome bow had it for 3 years never had a problem out of it


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

My 2010 Judge is the best bow I have ever owned !!! Shot many Hoyt, Mathews, Pse and Bear when I was looking into a new setup. You cant go wrong with Elite


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is the review I did on the hunter:


----------



## 1fowlhunter (Jan 19, 2012)

After trying several of the big manufacturer's bows, I bought an Elite Pure. I believe the review by Mr. Balazs is spot on and covers the characteristics of all the Elite bows that I've tried.


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a Z28 and an Answer. Elites have features I like in a bow. Solid wall, slim grip and great fit & finish. There are lots of good bows out there. Shoot them all if you can. You will still probably end up with an Elite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a elite xlr and I really like it. Not super fast but has a monster brace and is long ATA. The only complaint I had was having to shim the cams to get the right tear out of it but at the end of the day it wasn't hard to do and elite send me the shims for free. tuneing is tuneing. Great customer service and nice finish on the bows you just cant go wrong


----------



## DayneTrain (Dec 29, 2011)

I have the 2011 Elite Pure. Very smooth and easy draw. It also shoots a great arrow..


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

Good posts here , may have to give this brand a look next time ! :thumbs_up


----------



## raddleman (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a 2011 Pulse. I LOVE this bow. Very fast, smooth and quiet. For me its the best bow I have ever owned.


----------



## SofaKingBest (Mar 14, 2011)

Owned 3 different mathews and now have an Elite Z28 and Energy.


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

i have an answer and love it! smooth, quiet, and plenty fast


----------



## josepht (Oct 15, 2009)

Just got an answer with "my ideal set up". This bow is smooth, fast, quiet, and smoooooooth!.


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a hunter(hunting rig), gt500(3d and indoor 3d) and a Pure(spots). I love all 3 of my elite bows they all draw very similar and shoot lights out.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Just shot every bow out there and then bought an Elite Pure. The more i shoot it the happier i am with my purchase.


----------



## SharpStik (Apr 1, 2011)

I've owned a lot of bows and in the last 5 years probably tried 8 of the top of the line stuff. I was trying to find one as smooth shooting as my 2006 Switchback XT and finally found it. The Answer. Fantastic bow, smooth, plenty fast and a dead flat valley that you can hold back forever. I also love the feel of the grip. So Far, extremely happy!


----------



## jpeeps1 (Sep 8, 2011)

I recently went to the dealer and shot several newer bows. Not naming any brand in particular, but I'm sticking with my Elite. Got the 09 z28 new and still shooting it indoors and outdoors. If I had the cash now I would def. buy another Elite.


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

I shot a GT500 last year and placed an order for a Pure the next day. Got my Tour this past month and it is absolutely the best bow I have ever shot. I will definitlely be hunting with a 60lb speed mod Answer this winter!


----------



## kilotanker19 (Feb 21, 2011)

absolutely the best as far as i am concerned


----------



## concretekid33 (Apr 1, 2010)

I love my hunter!!! I am building my answer tonight


----------



## josepht (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong with an elite! Still loving my answer, but the hunter, pulse, and pure all shoot well (smooth and quiet with a solid backwall)


----------



## rccub23 (Oct 18, 2009)

just picked up a elite aigil ss with the rev cams. all i can say is
holy cow what a bow. i normally draw 60#, but with this bow
i can easy draw 68#.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

My sig says it all... I love my Z's..


----------



## brad tweddle (Apr 4, 2008)

My opinion is that the bows are nice, i shoot the Pulse and like everything but the grip , I am a old Bowtech shooter and the grips are very similar and are what i am use to, but hand position is alot tougher to duplicate and maintain on the Elites. Hey thats just me and my opinion.


----------



## Continuous (Sep 11, 2011)

I currently own 2 Elite bows one is a 2011 Tour in all black and a 2008 Xtreme XL I am a target shooter I don't hunt anymore. The things that I love about these bows is the sold back wall, the amazingly smooth draw cycle. Another great feature I found all the Elite bows have is that they are capable of use as target bows and with a simple change of accessories you can convert that amazing target bow and turn it into an equally as amazing hunting bow.


----------



## mauzerman98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Really, just an over gloryfied over priced bow made in neyw yeork city.it ant even close to the concept of fast. Get a tried and true hoyt Mathews, the new pse and bears are better and smoother oh and quieter than eleitnots. Just my opinion lol


----------



## SharpStik (Apr 1, 2011)

> Really, just an over gloryfied over priced bow made in neyw yeork city.it ant even close to the concept of fast. Get a tried and true hoyt Mathews, the new pse and bears are better and smoother oh and quieter than eleitnots. Just my opinion lol


WOW, can't get more ignorant than that now can you?? Just my opinion lol


----------



## highcj5 (Feb 10, 2012)

just bought an elite hunter. love the bow. very happy with my purchase. just shoot alot of bows and go with the one that feels right for you. everyone has their own opinion. i don't think you would have any complaints if you went with an elite though. :beer:


----------



## mauzerman98 (Mar 25, 2012)

highcj5 said:


> just bought an elite hunter. love the bow. very happy with my purchase. just shoot alot of bows and go with the one that feels right for you. everyone has their own opinion. i don't think you would have any complaints if you went with an elite though. :beer:


Yes, highcj5 is right. Sorry for letting my feelings get in way over opinion. Elite does have a warranty that others won't match. Know a guy down the way much like dullstick on here with an elite but with a "im a superior horses a** attitude but can't back it up and gets his eyeballs shot out all day long. So in the end I really don't have any business on this forum to begin with, so I will go.


----------



## mauzerman98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry bout ignorant spelling, that's dullstik,not dullstick! Dullstick, sharpstic, chopsticks it's all it is a little shtiky...


----------

